# Alte IDE Festplatte über USB Anschluss zu 2. Platte machen



## Calva96 (20. November 2008)

*Alte IDE Festplatte über USB Anschluss zu 2. Platte machen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich musste am wochenende meinen Rechner neu machen (3 main komponenten dahin, nach 4 1 / 2 jahren).

Habe mir nun auch gleich eine neue Sata platte gekauft, möchte aber die alte IDE mit einem USB-Adapter als 2. (externe) platten nutzen, damit ich noch an die alten daten rankommen und der Platz von 160 g noch genutzt werden kann.
Habe auch alles soweit installiert und bekomme auch die Info über das anschliessen der Platte, aber sie wird mir nicht angezeigt, sprich ich kann nicht auf sie zugreifen.
Ich habe sie als Slave markiert.
Vor der neuen Festplatte (Sata) war die IDE Platte meine main (also ist XP auch noch drauf) kann das daran liegen, was muss ich tun um an die daten ranzkommen?

bitte um eure Hilfe.

Danke
Calva


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2008)

*AW: Alte IDE Festplatte über USB Anschluss zu 2. Platte machen*

versuch es mal "master", das setzen einige externe gehäuse/USB-adapter voraus. das "slave" ist nur nötig, wenn man eine IDE-platte intern anschließt und am "oberen" IDE-kabelende noch ein anderes laufwerk dran ist. du musst eine platte aber nicht "slave" jumpern, nur weil es ne "zusatzplatte" sein soll.


----------



## Calva96 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Alte IDE Festplatte über USB Anschluss zu 2. Platte machen*



			
				Herbboy am 20.11.2008 01:24 schrieb:
			
		

> versuch es mal "master", das setzen einige externe gehäuse/USB-adapter voraus. das "slave" ist nur nötig, wenn man eine IDE-platte intern anschließt und am "oberen" IDE-kabelende noch ein anderes laufwerk dran ist. du musst eine platte aber nicht "slave" jumpern, nur weil es ne "zusatzplatte" sein soll.




Ok danke für die Info, werde es heute abend mal ausprobieren.

Gruß
Calva


----------



## Calva96 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Alte IDE Festplatte über USB Anschluss zu 2. Platte machen*

Hallo,

habe es nun versucht aber ohne erfolg.
Ich bekomme unten zwar das icon aber er zeigt kein laufwerk an

habe dann mal meine eigentliche Externe Festplatte (lacie) angeschlossen und es ging ohne probleme.

was kann ich noch tun? wäre echt schade um die daten.


Gruß
Calva



P.s. habe die alte IDE Platte auch an meinen Laptop angeschlossen wo Vista läuft, da ist genau das gleiche.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2008)

*AW: Alte IDE Festplatte über USB Anschluss zu 2. Platte machen*



			
				Calva96 am 20.11.2008 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe es nun versucht aber ohne erfolg.
> Ich bekomme unten zwar das icon aber er zeigt kein laufwerk an
> ...


 ist es das gleiche gehäuse? oder hast du nen adapter? was für nen adapter benutzt du überhaupt?

dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass du bei ner 3,5zoll-platte nen adapter UND ein netzteil brauchst? ich hab ein adapterset von digitus mit netzteil, und man muss natürlich das netzteil auch benutzen von dirt kommt dann der stromstecker für die festplatte. 


was ist denn, wenn du die platte IM pc mal anschließt? musst sie ja nicht einbauen, einfach ein strom+IDE kabel zur seitentür raus und mal anschließen, dann den PC einschalten.


----------



## Calva96 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Alte IDE Festplatte über USB Anschluss zu 2. Platte machen*

habe auch den adapter von Digitus. 
ich benutze das netzteil und den adapter.

habe auch schon über ein SATA kabel und slave steckung direkt an mainboard angeschlossen aber Platte wird nicht erkannt.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2008)

*AW: Alte IDE Festplatte über USB Anschluss zu 2. Platte machen*



			
				Calva96 am 20.11.2008 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> habe auch den adapter von Digitus.
> ich benutze das netzteil und den adapter.
> 
> habe auch schon über ein SATA kabel und slave steckung direkt an mainboard angeschlossen aber Platte wird nicht erkannt.



wie jetzt sata? wieso sata? ich dachte es is ne IDE platte? oder meintest du IDE-kabel?


klingt alles seltsam... wenn du die platte nochmal interne anshcließt: taucht sie in der datenträgerverwaltung auf? rechtsklick auf "arbeitsplatz" ( bzw. bei vista "computer") , dann "verwalten" und dort mal schauen.


----------



## Calva96 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Alte IDE Festplatte über USB Anschluss zu 2. Platte machen*

Also wenn ich unter Datenträgerverwaltung gucke taucht sie nicht auf, wenn ich aber beim gerätemanager unter laufwerke schaue taucht sie da als USB Device auf.

Was ich mit Sata meine war, ich habe die Platte über den Digitus-Adapter  und einem Sata Platz als Slave anmelden wollen, weil ich gehofft hatte, dass er das dann akzeptiert, was er aber nicht tat.
Ich habe nur einen IDE Platz bei meinem Mainboard frei und da stecken schon die DVD Laufwerke dran.


p.s. danke das du dir so die zeit dafür nimmst


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2008)

*AW: Alte IDE Festplatte über USB Anschluss zu 2. Platte machen*



			
				Calva96 am 20.11.2008 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich unter Datenträgerverwaltung gucke taucht sie nicht auf, wenn ich aber beim gerätemanager unter laufwerke schaue taucht sie da als USB Device auf.
> 
> Was ich mit Sata meine war, ich habe die Platte über den Digitus-Adapter  und einem Sata Platz als Slave anmelden wollen, weil ich gehofft hatte, dass er das dann akzeptiert, was er aber nicht tat.
> Ich habe nur einen IDE Platz bei meinem Mainboard frei und da stecken schon die DVD Laufwerke dran.
> ...



kein prob


du kannst jamal die platte anstatt des DVDlaufwerks dranmachen und dann die wichtigen daten auf deine neue sata kopieren. die DVD-Laufwerke kannst du ja in der zeit einfach abstecken, die brauchst du ja dafür nicht.

wenn das geschehen ist, dann kannst du alles wieder machen, wie es war, und die alte platte per adapter anschließen, im gerätemanager neu partitionieren, dann sollte die auch bei windows auftauchen. musst die dann noch formatieren. die alten daten müßten dann sogar noch drauf sein, nur halt "unsichtbar", und wegen der partionierung/formatierung könnten einzelne daten weg/beschädigt sein. ansonsten könntest du das sogar direkt mit dem partionieen und formatieren machen und ein daten-recovertool benutzen.


----------



## Calva96 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Alte IDE Festplatte über USB Anschluss zu 2. Platte machen*



			
				Herbboy am 20.11.2008 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Calva96 am 20.11.2008 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ok werde es mal am we versuchen. danke.
ansonsten melde ich mich hier wieder.


----------

